# makeworld failure



## disappearedng (Jan 5, 2009)

```
DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype.c

yacc -d -o gengtype-yacc.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype-yacc.y

cat    gengtype-yacc.c > gengtype-yacc+%DIKED.c

sed -e "s/xmalloc/malloc/g"  -e "s/xrealloc/realloc/g"  -e "s/malloc/xmalloc/g"  -e "s/realloc/xrealloc/g"  gengtype-yacc.c > gengtype-yacc+%DIKED.c

cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I. -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -g -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c gengtype-yacc+%DIKED.c

flex -ogengtype-lex.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype-lex.l

flex:No such file or directory

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools.

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/src.

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/src.

*** Error code 1



Stop in /usr/src.

[root@miuky1 /usr/src]# exit

exit

[disappearedng@miuky1 /usr/src]$ exit


Script done on Sun Jan  4 23:04:08 2009
[code]

I am trying to do a make buildoworld.
I have upgraded my ports tree using 
[code]
sudo cvsup -L2 -g -h cvsup11.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile
```

Where the cvsup11 is the fastest server to me (tracked by fastest-cvsup)

I am encountering the following error about some /../../contrib/gcc/gengtype-lex.l not existing,

and I have reinstalled gcc, using a pkg_add -r
my current version of GCC is 
gcc-4.3.0_20071026  GNU Compiler Collection 4.3

I don't know why gengtype-lex.l does not exist and how do I go about fixing this?


----------



## disappearedng (Jan 5, 2009)

and more disgustingly, 


```
[disappearedng@miuky1 /usr/src/contrib/gcc]$ ls gengtype*
gengtype-lex.c	gengtype-lex.l	gengtype-yacc.y	gengtype.c	gengtype.h
```


----------



## danger@ (Jan 5, 2009)

Show us the contents of your supfile please.

BTW a good start fixing such problems is to remove /usr/src, /usr/obj, sync your time and csup again.


----------



## disappearedng (Jan 5, 2009)

I am literally using the one found in /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile

I am not familiar with CVSup, does portsnap fetch upgrade do EXACTLY the same thing as required?


```
# $FreeBSD: src/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile,v 1.38 2007/09/07 22:01:19 gabor Exp $
#
# This file contains all of the "CVSup collections" that make up the
# FreeBSD-current ports collection.
#
# CVSup (CVS Update Protocol) allows you to download the latest CVS
# tree (or any branch of development therefrom) to your system easily
# and efficiently (far more so than with sup, which CVSup is aimed
# at replacing).  If you're running CVSup interactively, and are
# currently using an X display server, you should run CVSup as follows
# to keep your CVS tree up-to-date:
#
#	cvsup ports-supfile
#
# If not running X, or invoking cvsup from a non-interactive script, then
# run it as follows:
#
#	cvsup -g -L 2 ports-supfile
#
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
# host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
#		This specifies the server host which will supply the
#		file updates.  You must change it to one of the CVSup
#		mirror sites listed in the FreeBSD Handbook at
#		http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
#		You can	override this setting on the command line
#		with cvsup's "-h host" option.
#
# base=/var/db
#		This specifies the root where CVSup will store information
#		about the collections you have transferred to your system.
#		A setting of "/var/db" will generate this information in
#		/var/db/sup.  You can override the "base" setting on the
#		command line with cvsup's "-b base" option.  This directory
#		must exist in order to run CVSup.
#
# prefix=/usr
#		This specifies where to place the requested files.  A
#		setting of "/usr" will place all of the files requested
#		in "/usr/ports" (e.g., "/usr/ports/devel", "/usr/ports/lang").
#		The prefix directory must exist in order to run CVSup.

# Defaults that apply to all the collections
#
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Ports Collection.
#
# The easiest way to get the ports tree is to use the "ports-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "ports-*"
# collections,
ports-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "ports-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "ports-all" above.
#
# Be sure to ALWAYS cvsup the ports-base collection if you use any of the
# other individual collections below. ports-base is a mandatory collection
# for the ports collection, and your ports may not build correctly if it
# is not kept up to date.
#ports-base
#ports-accessibility
#ports-arabic
#ports-archivers
#ports-astro
#ports-audio
#ports-benchmarks
#ports-biology
#ports-cad
#ports-chinese
#ports-comms
#ports-converters
#ports-databases
#ports-deskutils
#ports-devel
#ports-dns
#ports-editors
#ports-emulators
#ports-finance
#ports-french
#ports-ftp
#ports-games
#ports-german
#ports-graphics
#ports-hebrew
#ports-hungarian
#ports-irc
#ports-japanese
#ports-java
#ports-korean
#ports-lang
#ports-mail
#ports-math
#ports-mbone
#ports-misc
#ports-multimedia
#ports-net
#ports-net-im
#ports-net-mgmt
#ports-net-p2p
#ports-news
#ports-palm
#ports-polish
#ports-ports-mgmt
#ports-portuguese
#ports-print
#ports-russian
#ports-science
#ports-security
#ports-shells
#ports-sysutils
#ports-textproc
#ports-ukrainian
#ports-vietnamese
#ports-www
#ports-x11
#ports-x11-clocks
#ports-x11-drivers
#ports-x11-fm
#ports-x11-fonts
#ports-x11-servers
#ports-x11-themes
#ports-x11-toolkits
#ports-x11-wm
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 5, 2009)

you need
**default tag=[red]RELENG_7[/red]*
or
**default tag=[red]RELENG_7_1[/red]*
I'm using RELENG_7_1, because later i won't need to change anything to get security fixes for FBSD 7.1


----------



## danger@ (Jan 5, 2009)

and he also has to set up


```
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
```
 to some cvsup mirror closest to him.


----------



## ale (Jan 6, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> and he also has to set up
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This could be overridden using -h option.
This is what I do e.g. `# csup -h cvs8.freebsd.org ...` so if the mirror is unreachable you can adjust the command without editing the supfile.


----------



## disappearedng (Jan 6, 2009)

As I am rather confused with CVSup,

I have modified my sup file to be like the following:

```
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix

#For Freebsd 7.1
*default tag=RELENG_7_1

*default compress
src-all
```

Well I actually use this for CVSup

```
sudo cvsup -L2 -g -h cvsup11.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/miuky1-supfile
```
where miuky1-supfile's content is stated above.
(By the way I found this on freebsdmadeeasy )

With respect to what ale said,
my -h should suppress the default host that I have missed in my supfile.

The error STILL persists.

What should I do ? 

Does anyone here have a very basic supfile that updates everything and a command that has proven to work with buildworld?


```
flex -ogengtype-lex.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype-lex.l

flex:No such file or directory
```

I have no idea what this error means, what could have possibly generated it.


----------



## disappearedng (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry I pasted a wrong CVS-sup file 

```
*default host=cvsup2.ca.freebsd.org 
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs delete use-rel-suffix compress
*default tag=RELENG_7_1
src-all
```

*THIS* is the actual file that I use.

This is the output of umane -a

```
FreeBSD miuky1.localhost 7.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #5: Sun Jun 29 18:22:24 UTC 2008     root@.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/miuky1  i386
```


----------

